# Еще грыжа



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2014)

Вот такая грыжа


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2014)

Вот еще такое


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2014)

А вот вверх


----------



## Жаннат (1 Фев 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот еще такое


Секвестр, кажется, ушел в отрыв?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2014)

Жаннат написал(а):


> Секвестр, кажется, ушел в отрыв?


Нет, это сзади растет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2014)

А это врожденное.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2014)

Вот, люди с железным характером.

А эта вниз.


----------



## Жаннат (1 Фев 2014)

Можно атлас составлять


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2014)

А вот тут в 40 лет появились боли.
Человек жил без суставов.


----------

